# Discover: Indonesia's Best Hotels, Resort and SPAs



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Amanjiwo, Borobudur, Central Java*

_Amanjiwo has been voted as one of the best hotels in the world numerous times by numerous agencies. For example, Top Service in Asia at number 4, Best Small Hotel Under 100 Rooms in the world at number 4 and Top Facilities at number 1.
_


Amanjiwo (which means peaceful soul and opened in 1997) is fashioned out of limestone and takes its inspiration from the surrounding culture of Central Java. The resort is located within a natural amphitheatre with the limestone Menoreh Hills rising directly behind, the Kedu Plain in front and four volcanoes "Sumbing, Sundoro, Merbabu and Merapi" gracing the horizon. 

Amanjiwo looks out onto Borobudur, the largest Buddhist sanctuary in the world. Indeed, Borobudur is carefully mirrored in the resorts design and central dome. The view runs arrow-straight through Amanjiwos entrance and the stone corridor that neatly cleaves the resort, up the steps to the soaring, bell-shaped rotunda, down to the Dining Room, on to the Terrace, past rice fields in an unwavering line to Borobudur itself. Several kampungs (small villages) are within walking distance.

Amanjiwo is constructed from paras yogya " the local limestone. Thirty-six suites radiate outward from the main building in two deep crescents. These are rimmed by high, limestone walls set off by spider lilies and morning glory. The walls blend into the stone walkways that link the suites to the main building and the Pool Club. At the far end of the resort, in a lush tranquil setting, is the Dalem Jiwo, a large private suite with two separate bedrooms.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Amankila Resort, Bali*

_Voted one of the Top 5 Overseas Destinations Spas from Condé Nast Traveller's 2000 Readers' Travel Awards_



Perched on a cliff side overlooking the Lombok Strait, Amankila is a haven of tranquility. Chic and understated, it draws on the traditional architecture of the region, and is possibly one of the most romantic destinations in Bali.

Amankila or 'peaceful hill' is an oasis of calm in the remote yet accessible regency of Karangasem, Bali’s most traditional regency. The area offers a host of activities from mountain biking and diving, to cultural excursions to temples and ancient water palaces.

The approach to Amankila builds a sense of anticipation as the long drive winds up, then down to the airy lobby. Surrounded by frangipani trees, the lobby affords exceptional ocean views, as well as views of the resort’s signature three-tiered pool. Down below the resort, set back from the private beach in a coconut grove, is the Beach Club which offers another pool, as well as casual dining. The 34 stilted free-standing suites are tucked into the lush vegetation around the resort, and all boast outstanding sea views.

The resort is close to Manggis, Candi Dasa, Tenganan and other villages where traditional crafts are still practiced, and outings to explore the region’s natural beauty are well worth the effort.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Four Seasons Resort Bali at Sayan, Bali*

_“The resort is an architectural marvel, built beneath a huge, man-made lotus pool that seems to float among the treetops. Below, the dining and bar areas look down upon a fast-flowing river....the view from our villa encompasses the thick, lush green of the rainforest.” The Sunday Telegraph, April 19 2009_



In Sayan, Ubud, Gianyar - Herbal and Ayurvedic traditions, natural clays and exotic spices are combined with locally grown herbs and flowers to create unique rituals and beauty therapies.

Beneath a lotus pool floating above treetops and Bali's sacred Ayung River, discover a few dozen enormous suites and private villas nestled in the jungle. Spa magic with the secrets of the East. Eclectic dining at the breathtaking valley's edge.


----------



## wyfblog (Nov 10, 2009)

*Cheap UGG Boots*

*Cheap Ugg boots* *UGG Ultra Tall 5245* *Classic Tall Patent Paisley 5852* *UGG Classic Short 5825* *SAVE 20%-40% OFF*


----------

